# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  ​so you think you can sing???

## booger

*There are some boardies on here who have some serious chops. Around New Years I know my buddy Brasi will be in town and am wondering if any other folks in town can sing a tune. Below was one of the most random fantastic moments that I have ever had in Jamaica..... This was right after the steel pan band sang the most amazing Happy Bday to Gonjon.
*

----------


## Mike_D

Aren't there a few spots that have a killer karaoke night?  I think Rexy's does something on Saturdays.

----------


## marley9808

I remember that moment too Boogs.....that is hands down my favorite Mr Spottycatz memory and the pictures captured the moment perfectly!
Second to that was when we all sang Bob on the Chicken Bus day trip, even when the cd cut out....that didn't stop us!

----------

